# S&w m&p 9l



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

I looked before I posted this, but did not see anything. I bought a M&P 9L and I am extremely impressed with the pistol. It "just feels right" and shoots great.
I carry a .40 Glock as a duty weapn, I own a FNP9 and XDM 9. I like the other ones, but I really like the 9L. What is your take on the 9L?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I prefer M&P's over all the others you listed

Enjoy your new toy.


----------

